# Cawley LeMay(s)



## D. Hermit (Apr 18, 2021)

Collection looking nice, scored this 600 in Portland ME, 8 hr round trip. Crazy how much bigger(heavier) the 600 is compared to the 400. The lineup, 500,400,600. Im in talks w a guy to buy an 800, still need a 550 to restore.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 18, 2021)

I wish my Morso had castings that nice!


----------



## D. Hermit (Apr 18, 2021)

Bob Cawley designed the stove itself, and his wife Martha, is a sculptor, and she sculpted all the molds for the sides. No stove repeats a design/sculpture from another stove.


----------



## bholler (Apr 18, 2021)

Deranged Hermit said:


> Bob Cawley designed the stove itself, and his wife Martha, is a sculptor, and she sculpted all the molds for the sides. No stove repeats a design/sculpture from another stove.


I ran a 600 for a few years in their day the 400 and 600 were some of the cleanest burning stoves available.  And absolutely beautiful


----------



## bholler (Apr 18, 2021)

Deranged Hermit said:


> Bob Cawley designed the stove itself, and his wife Martha, is a sculptor, and she sculpted all the molds for the sides. No stove repeats a design/sculpture from another stove.


Do you know if bucks found a new foundry to make parts?  The foundry they were using closed about the time I sold mine.


----------



## D. Hermit (Apr 18, 2021)

bholler said:


> Do you know if bucks found a new foundry to make parts?  The foundry they were using closed about the time I sold mine.


He has not, I talk to him about twice a month, well him or Odyne ha. They have been looking, but mainly running though all the cawleys he had and breaking them down for parts. I had to go to woodsman for baffle/ignition grid because Buck has had zero. My best friend lives 15 mins outside Portland OR, I wanna check out Bucks place next time im there.


----------



## bholler (Apr 18, 2021)

Deranged Hermit said:


> He has not, I talk to him about twice a month, well him or Odyne ha. They have been looking, but mainly running though all the cawleys he had and breaking them down for parts. I had to go to woodsman for baffle/ignition grid because Buck has had zero. My best friend lives 15 mins outside Portland OR, I wanna check out Bucks place next time im there.


I got some parts from them when I restored mine.  Pretty much all the internals and a new top.


----------



## D. Hermit (Apr 18, 2021)

Yea, that broke the bank with my 400, new baffle, and ignition grid were over 500. And then it was missing leveling feet that Buck was nice enough to give me very cheap. And a lid lifter. I was very pleased when I got to the 600 and started pulling it apart in the guys basement, internals look like maybe had 20 fires in it ever. Mint condition everything, and had the orginal lid lifter. I was very very happy.


----------



## bholler (Apr 18, 2021)

Deranged Hermit said:


> Yea, that broke the bank with my 400, new baffle, and ignition grid were over 500. And then it was missing leveling feet that Buck was nice enough to give me very cheap. And a lid lifter. I was very pleased when I got to the 600 and started pulling it apart in the guys basement, internals look like maybe had 20 fires in it ever. Mint condition everything, and had the orginal lid lifter. I was very very happy.


We have on customer who has original side shelves on their 400.   I have never seen them anywhere else.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm just a filthy casual, which is which?


----------



## bholler (Apr 18, 2021)

SpaceBus said:


> I'm just a filthy casual, which is which?


Left to right is 500 400 600.  Personally I am not a fan of the 500.  It just looks over done to me.  But to each their own


----------



## D. Hermit (Apr 18, 2021)

bholler said:


> We have on customer who has original side shelves on their 400.   I have never seen them anywhere else.


Ive seen them in pictures! I keep forgetting to ask buck to find me a set! And I like the looks of the 500 more than the 550, but I really like the glass behind the trees in the 500, looks super cool w the fire going good.


----------



## bholler (Apr 18, 2021)

Deranged Hermit said:


> Ive seen them in pictures! I keep forgetting to ask buck to find me a set! And I like the looks of the 500 more than the 550, but I really like the glass behind the trees in the 500, looks super cool w the fire going good.


Yes the glass behind the trees is a great detail.  I have never seen an 800 in person but I like the design from pics.  I havnt seen a 550 either for that matter


----------



## D. Hermit (Apr 18, 2021)

bholler said:


> Yes the glass behind the trees is a great detail.  I have never seen an 800 in person but I like the design from pics.  I havnt seen a 550 either for that matter


The 550 is the same as the 500, except its got a single door w a larger piece of glass in it. Not blocked, like a normal stove. I dont see many 550s vs 500s, which is why I want it of course.


----------



## Featherjourney (May 3, 2021)

New here. Not sure if I’m using this correctly?
Looking for guidance on repairing my Cawley LeMay 400. I’ve had this stove since 1980...continuous use every winter since 1982!  Just bought the 2 side liners and both top baffles to replace - since during a small fire this morning one side panel finally collapsed and the top baffles fell down a bit (they’ve been in rough shape for a few yrs - no more putting it off now!)
I have no idea how to install these new parts, just ordered from Woodman’s Parts. 
Any suggestions or tips would be very appreciated!


----------



## Featherjourney (May 3, 2021)

Deranged Hermit said:


> Collection looking nice, scored this 600 in Portland ME, 8 hr round trip. Crazy how much bigger(heavier) the 600 is compared to the 400. The lineup, 500,400,600. Im in talks w a guy to buy an 800, still need a 550 to restore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that you are restoring these beautiful wood stoves!
Any tips on how to get new parts (side liners and both top baffles) installed?
I’ve ordered the parts from Woodman’s. 
I’ve been using my Cawley LeMay 400 every winter since 1982...but I can’t put off the repair any more since this morning with a small fire going, one of the liners finally gave way which caused the baffles to fall down a bit (all were in rough shape for a couple yrs)
I would greatly appreciate any advice.


----------



## bholler (May 3, 2021)

Featherjourney said:


> I love that you are restoring these beautiful wood stoves!
> Any tips on how to get new parts (side liners and both top baffles) installed?
> I’ve ordered the parts from Woodman’s.
> I’ve been using my Cawley LeMay 400 every winter since 1982...but I can’t put off the repair any more since this morning with a small fire going, one of the liners finally gave way which caused the baffles to fall down a bit (all were in rough shape for a couple yrs)
> I would greatly appreciate any advice.


Just clean everything out the new parts just sit in place


----------



## D. Hermit (May 3, 2021)

Featherjourney said:


> I love that you are restoring these beautiful wood stoves!
> Any tips on how to get new parts (side liners and both top baffles) installed?
> I’ve ordered the parts from Woodman’s.
> I’ve been using my Cawley LeMay 400 every winter since 1982...but I can’t put off the repair any more since this morning with a small fire going, one of the liners finally gave way which caused the baffles to fall down a bit (all were in rough shape for a couple yrs)
> I would greatly appreciate any advice.


Hey Feather, welcome to the forum! And thank you, I do have a pretty bad addiction to cast iron ha. But here are some pics to help you!
First is clean out the firebox well so you can see these tabs I circled.
These stoves had reversable side plates so you could have 2 different size set ups,I find the bigger one is more stable, so thats what I have it set for. Let me know if you need anymore help!


----------



## Featherjourney (May 3, 2021)

bholler said:


> Just clean everything out the new parts just sit in place


Thank You!
But do I have to remove the top plate or do the parts just fit in thru the door?


Deranged Hermit said:


> Hey Feather, welcome to the forum! And thank you, I do have a pretty bad addiction to cast iron ha. But here are some pics to help you!
> First is clean out the firebox well so you can see these tabs I circled.
> These stoves had reversable side plates so you could have 2 different size set ups,I find the bigger one is more stable, so thats what I have it set for. Let me know if you need anymore help!
> 
> ...


WOW!  Thank You kindly  That is very helpful to me and I appreciate your reply with pictures!! very much.   Waiting for the few coals of the last fire to die out so I can start cleaning. I was nervous thinking the whole top plate would have to come off to fit the side liners and baffles back in...now my worry is gone!  Yay, I can do all this through the door. 
Btw, last fall I painted my stove with Ottosson Graphite linseed oil paint (made for wood stoves) and it came out beautiful!!  There was a smell for about a week as it cured, but eventually the smell went away completely.
I purchased it from a website called:
solventfreepaint.com
Thank you so much


----------



## bholler (May 3, 2021)

Featherjourney said:


> Thank You!
> But do I have to remove the top plate or do the parts just fit in thru the door?
> 
> WOW!  Thank You kindly  That is very helpful to me and I appreciate your reply with pictures!! very much.   Waiting for the few coals of the last fire to die out so I can start cleaning. I was nervous thinking the whole top plate would have to come off to fit the side liners and baffles back in...now my worry is gone!  Yay, I can do all this through the door.
> ...


Deranged hermit already answered your question there.  I wish you had asked here before using stove polish.   High-quality paint is much more durable and now it is very difficult to remove that polish so you can paint.


----------



## D. Hermit (May 3, 2021)

Featherjourney said:


> Thank You!
> But do I have to remove the top plate or do the parts just fit in thru the door?
> 
> WOW!  Thank You kindly  That is very helpful to me and I appreciate your reply with pictures!! very much.   Waiting for the few coals of the last fire to die out so I can start cleaning. I was nervous thinking the whole top plate would have to come off to fit the side liners and baffles back in...now my worry is gone!  Yay, I can do all this through the door.
> ...


No problem, happy to help . And no the top plate does not need to come off, I was just trying to show you the orentation when you get them in, just fit em through the door


----------



## Featherjourney (May 3, 2021)

bholler said:


> Deranged hermit already answered your question there.  I wish you had asked here before using stove polish.   High-quality paint is much more durable and now it is very difficult to remove that polish so you can paint.


Umm...I didn’t use stove polish?  I used Ottosson linseed oil graphite paint. It came out beautiful


----------



## Featherjourney (May 3, 2021)

Deranged Hermit said:


> No problem, happy to help . And no the top plate does not need to come off, I was just trying to show you the orentation when you get them in, just fit em through the door


You made my day!!  I can definitely do this myself. Thanks a million


----------



## bholler (May 3, 2021)

Featherjourney said:


> Umm...I didn’t use stove polish?  I used Ottosson linseed oil graphite paint. It came out beautiful


That is stove polish regardless of what they call it.


At the age of your stove I would inspect all of the joints very well and check for leaks.  It has been in use a long time it may need a teardown and rebuild.   Which isn't hard at all on those stoves.


----------



## Featherjourney (May 3, 2021)

bholler said:


> That is stove polish regardless of what they call it.
> 
> 
> At the age of your stove I would inspect all of the joints very well and check for leaks.  It has been in use a long time it may need a teardown and rebuild.   Which isn't hard at all on those stoves.


Thanks...that sounds a rather daunting  task for me though!  I might look for someone in my neck of the woods who does repairs on stoves. In theory it seems a logical step by step process but I would be nervous taking it all apart even if I knew how. ..and you are likely right about the seams needing some cement recaulking after so many years.  The rope caulking around the door still looks really good, oddly enough 
And what kind of paint would you recommend?  I thought the Ottosson was paint
Thanks for taking the time to reply. I appreciate it


----------



## bholler (May 3, 2021)

Featherjourney said:


> Thanks...that sounds a rather daunting  task for me though!  I might look for someone in my neck of the woods who does repairs on stoves. In theory it seems a logical step by step process but I would be nervous taking it all apart even if I knew how. ..and you are likely right about the seams needing some cement recaulking after so many years.  The rope caulking around the door still looks really good, oddly enough
> And what kind of paint would you recommend?  I thought the Ottosson was paint
> Thanks for taking the time to reply. I appreciate it


I would recommend stove brite or aw perkins paint.  But at this point you can't use them without completely stripping off what you put on


----------



## D. Hermit (May 3, 2021)

Featherjourney said:


> Thanks...that sounds a rather daunting  task for me though!  I might look for someone in my neck of the woods who does repairs on stoves. In theory it seems a logical step by step process but I would be nervous taking it all apart even if I knew how. ..and you are likely right about the seams needing some cement recaulking after so many years.  The rope caulking around the door still looks really good, oddly enough
> And what kind of paint would you recommend?  I thought the Ottosson was paint
> Thanks for taking the time to reply. I appreciate it


Id use either Stove Bright Or Thurmalox, satin black would look the best/most original in my opinion. But you will have to wait a year or two till all that oil based stuff burns off. Or sandblast it


----------



## Featherjourney (May 3, 2021)

bholler said:


> I would recommend stove brite or aw perkins paint.  But at this point you can't use them without completely stripping off what you put on


Thanks!  Although I’m very happy with the paint I used and maybe you might check it out sometime. There are 2 ingredients:  pure linseed oil and graphite. Let’s the metal surface breath. Non toxic to use. Been used in Sweden on wood stoves for a very long time. 





						Graphite Linseed Paint
					

In Sweden, as in the rest of Europe, there is                a long tradition of painting buildings and interiors with linseed                oil paint.



					www.solventfreepaint.com
				



But I appreciate your suggestions. Kind of you


----------



## Featherjourney (May 3, 2021)

Featherjourney said:


> Thanks!  Although I’m very happy with the paint I used and maybe you might check it out sometime. There are 2 ingredients:  pure linseed oil and graphite. Let’s the metal surface breath. Non toxic to use. Been used in Sweden on wood stoves for a very long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


using the Ottosson paint


----------



## bholler (May 3, 2021)

Featherjourney said:


> Thanks!  Although I’m very happy with the paint I used and maybe you might check it out sometime. There are 2 ingredients:  pure linseed oil and graphite. Let’s the metal surface breath. Non toxic to use. Been used in Sweden on wood stoves for a very long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is cast iron it doesn't need to breath.  Lots of things were used for a long time untill something better was made available.  There is nothing really wrong with polish it just doesn't hold up well and makes it a real pain if you want to paint.


----------



## harryfatcat (Aug 22, 2021)

I just found a 400 this morning, it will need a new baffle, and ignition grid. It looks like finding them used is not going to be possible and Woodmans will be the only option. I wasn't aware that side shelves existed. I'll have to search the property the stove came from and see if I can find them. Maybe they're there! I'm looking forward to this restoration project! Is there an owners manual PDF out there anywhere?


----------



## D. Hermit (Aug 22, 2021)

Not much for manuals out there. I posted one awhile back I got with my 800 that came from the original owner.  Let me check later, I almost think I found a 400/600 manual too at some point.
The 400 is the easiest one to find in the wild, and really the best for a good resto project.  My 400 is currently in parts in line at my sandblaster to get cleaned up before re assembly.

You will be in it over 500 with just the baffle and grid. If you can, try and give Buck a call directly, and he is always cannibalizing old Cawleys that are not allowed in that part if the country, for parts for people.

And most important, since your in NH, and if this project gets pushed back and you want out, give me first chance at making a deal with ya for the stove


----------



## harryfatcat (Aug 22, 2021)

Deranged Hermit said:


> Not much for manuals out there. I posted one awhile back I got with my 800 that came from the original owner.  Let me check later, I almost think I found a 400/600 manual too at some point.
> The 400 is the easiest one to find in the wild, and really the best for a good resto project.  My 400 is currently in parts in line at my sandblaster to get cleaned up before re assembly.
> 
> You will be in it over 500 with just the baffle and grid. If you can, try and give Buck a call directly, and he is always cannibalizing old Cawleys that are not allowed in that part if the country, for parts for people.
> ...


Thanks! Is Bucks contact info on here somewhere? I'll look around for it.  I'm also wondering what the flue connection should look like, the stove is not here to take a picture of at the moment. I hope I'm not missing anything there.
Another advantage to living in NH is I can drive right over to Woodmans!


----------



## D. Hermit (Aug 22, 2021)

Yea you may be missing the flue connector piece as well then. Its just an elbow that attaches to the back of the stove. Pictures would help. And just call Bucks Stove Emporium, and ask to talk to Buck. He answers himself alot of the time. Number on the website, www.stoves.com. As well as a lil info on Cawleys as well.


----------



## D. Hermit (Aug 25, 2021)

harryfatcat said:


> Thanks! Is Bucks contact info on here somewhere? I'll look around for it.  I'm also wondering what the flue connection should look like, the stove is not here to take a picture of at the moment. I hope I'm not missing anything there.
> Another advantage to living in NH is I can drive right over to Woodmans!


So I cannot right now find where that 400/600 manual was. But I have a very nice lady selling a 400 a couple states away online, with the original manual, I asked nicely and shes going to scan it or take pictures on her phone Friday for us. And ill get it uploaded right to this thread!


----------



## harryfatcat (Aug 25, 2021)

Deranged Hermit said:


> So I cannot right now find where that 400/600 manual was. But I have a very nice lady selling a 400 a couple states away online, with the original manual, I asked nicely and shes going to scan it or take pictures on her phone Friday for us. And ill get it uploaded right to this thread!


Awesome! Thanks to her and you!


----------



## D. Hermit (Jun 19, 2022)

Ive decided to update this thread with a copy of my Cawley 400 600 original manual.

I have a 500 manual as well, I will try to get it uploaded soon.


----------



## begreen (Jun 19, 2022)

Thanks. I attached a copy to the Cawley wiki file. 





						Cawley 400 & 600
					

Cawley or Cawley-Lemay 400 (High Quality Stove made from 1978-1985)   Manufacturer Comment    Link to Graphic of entire page:    The Cawley/LeMay 400 and 600 woodstoves are uncompromising in quality. They are 100% cast iron stoves made in America to last for generations of use. These fully...




					www.hearth.com


----------



## D. Hermit (Jun 19, 2022)

Cawley LeMay 500 Manual


----------



## D. Hermit (Jun 19, 2022)

begreen said:


> Thanks. I attached a copy to the Cawley wiki file.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My apologies, I just tried printing that copy for my client and its actually a terrible scan. Here is a 100x better copy thats actually legible.


----------

